# House Bill H.R.45 New Brady Bill



## xm15e2m4 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thats scary! Things like this are exactly why I am an NRA member.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats sucks i hope the NRA takes care of this.


----------



## pearsonpride_05 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'd hope the NRA can do something as well, although I wouldn't put much stock in that, they lost against the Brady Bill.


----------



## Ronbo 316 (Feb 1, 2009)

NRA will have no say in it..... You'll get to keep your gun but good luck when it comes to ammo.


----------



## bowmanhunter (Dec 27, 2003)

Ronbo 316 said:


> NRA will have no say in it..... You'll get to keep your gun but good luck when it comes to ammo.


sure they will.


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

write, e mail, phone you congressperson(s) tell them to vote against it!


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*gun bills*

we the people voted those aholes in there and we need to let them know we can also vote them OUT.Dont just depend on the NRA.Vote the sorry sobs out.the west wasnt won with registered guns or registered ammo.I wont give mine up without a fight.they will take my ammo one at a time(as fast as i can pull a trigger).around here the paper said they found a guy with a couple hundred rounds of ammo.i felt sorry for him ,figured he must be running low.


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

Wrote my representative and urged him to vote NO. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## magdriver (Aug 1, 2006)

*link for review*

Here's a place you can see this thing up close and personal.

*** opencongress.org/bill/111-h45/text ***

I've heard this thing is gaining some support. If we're not vocal and organized, it could get real bad, real fast.


----------

